# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  हार्ट अटैक-- हृदयाघात- दिल का दौरा

## xman

हृदयाघात
रोधगलन (MI) या तीव्र रोधगलन (AMI) को आमतौर परहृदयाघात (हार्ट अटैक) या
दिल के दौरे के रूप में जाना जाता है, जिसके तहत दिल के कुछ भागों में
रक्त संचार में बाधा होती है, जिससे दिल की कोशिकाएं मर जाती हैं। यह
आमतौर पर कमजोर धमनीकलाकाठिन्य पट्टिका के विदारण के बाद परिहृद्-धमनी के
रोध (रूकावट) के कारण होता है, जो कि लिपिड (फैटी एसिड) का एक अस्थिर
संग्रह और धमनी पट्टी में श्वेत रक्त कोशिका (विशेष रूप से
बृहतभक्षककोशिका) होता है। स्थानिक-अरक्तता के परिणामस्वरूप (रक्त संचार
में प्रतिबंध) और ऑक्सीजन की कमी होती है, अगर लम्बी अवधि तक इसे
अनुपचारित छोड़ दिया जाए, तो हृदय की मांसपेशी ऊतकों (मायोकार्डियम) की
क्षति या मृत्यु (रोधगलन) हो सकती है।

----------


## xman

तीव्र रोधगलन के शास्त्रीय लक्षणों में अचानक छाती में दर्द, (आमतौर पर
बाएं हाथ या गर्दन के बाएं ओर), सांस की तकलीफ, मिचली, उल्टी, घबराहट,
पसीना और चिंता (अक्सर कयामत आसन्न भावना के रूप में वर्णित) शामिल
हैं.[1] महिलाओं को पुरुषों के मुकाबले कम विशिष्ट लक्षण अनुभव हो सकता
है, आमतौर पर सांस की कमी, थकान, अपच और कमजोरी.[2] सभी रोधगलन दौरे सीने
में दर्द या अन्य लक्षण के बिना लगभग एक चौथाई "निष्क्रिय" होते हैं.

----------


## xman

उपलब्ध दिल पेशी के क्षति का पता लगाने के नैदानिक परीक्षणों में
इलेक्ट्रोकार्डिय  ग्राम (ईसीजी), इकोकार्डियोग्राफ   और विभिन्न रक्त
परीक्षण शामिल होते हैं. सबसे अक्सर इस्तेमाल किया जाने वाला मार्कर
क्रिएटाइन किनेस-MB (CK-MB) और ट्रोपोनिनt स्तर हैं. संदिग्ध तीव्र
रोधगलन के लिए तत्काल इलाज में ऑक्सीजन, एस्पिरिन, और उपजिह्वा
नाइट्रोग्लिसरीन शामिल हैं.

----------


## xman

एसटीईएमआई (एसटी उत्कर्ष एमआई) के अधिकांश मामलों को थ्रंबोलाइसिस या
पर्क्युटेनिएस कोरोनरी इंटरवेंशन (पीसीआई) के साथ इलाज किया जाता है.
NSTEMI (गैर-एसटी उत्कर्ष एमआई) को दवा के साथ प्रबंधित किया जाना चाहिए,
हालांकि अस्पताल प्रवेश के दौरान PCI का अक्सर इस्तेमाल किया जाता है. वे
लोग जिनमें कई रुकावटें और जो अपेक्षाकृत स्थिर रहे हैं, या कुछ
आपातकालीन मामलों में, बाईपास सर्जरी एक विकल्प हो सकता है.
दुनिया भर में पुरुषों और महिलाओं दोनों के लिए मौत के मुख्य कारणों में
से दिल के दौरा प्रमुख होता है.[4]महत्वपूर्ण जोखिम कारक पूर्व के हृदय
रोग, बड़ी आयु, तम्बाकू धूम्रपान के कुछ लिपिड के उच्च रक्त
दबाव(ट्राइग्लिसरा  ड, कम घनत्व लेपोप्रोटीन) और उच्च घनत्व के
लेपोप्रोटीन (एचडीएल) के निम्न स्तर, मधुमेह,उच्च रक्तचाप,, मोटापा,
गुर्दे की पुरानी बीमारी, हृदय की विफलता, अत्यधिक शराब की खपत, ड्रग्स
(कोकीनऔर मेथमपेटामाइन) के दुरुपयोग और पुरानी उच्च तनाव का स्तर
हैं.

----------


## xman

तीव्र रोधगलन के दो बुनियादी प्रकार होते हैं:
ट्रांसमुरल : धमनीकलाकाठिन्य के साथ संबद्ध है जिसमें प्रमुख कोरोनरी
धमनी शामिल है. इसे पूर्वकाल, पीछे, या हीन में उप-वर्गीकृत किया जा सकता
है. दिल पेशी के सम्पूर्ण मोटाई के माध्यम से ट्रांसमुरल दौरे विस्तारित
होते हैं और आमतौर पर क्षेत्र के रक्त संचार का सम्पूर्ण अन्तर्रोध से
परिणाम सामने आते हैं.[7]
सुबेंडोकार्डियल : बाईं वेंट्रिकुलर, निलय पट, या इल्लों से भरे हुए
मांसपेशियों के सुबेंडोकार्डियल दीवारों में छोटे क्षेत्रों को शामिल
किया जाता है. सुबेंडोकार्डियल दौरे को स्थानीय रूप से कम रक्त की
आपूर्ति के एक परिणाम के रूप में समझा जाता है, संभवतः कोरोनरी धमनियों
की एक संकुचन से माना जाता है. सुबेंडोकार्डियल क्षेत्र दिल की रक्त
आपूर्ति से दूर होता है और इस प्रकार के अतिसंवेदनशील के लिए अधिक विकृति
है

----------


## xman

चिकित्सकीय, एक रोधगलन को ईसीजी परिवर्तन के आधार पर एक एसटी ऊंचाई एमआई
(STEMI) बनाम एक गैर-एसटी ऊंचाई एमआई (गैर-STEMI) के रूप में वर्गीकृत
किया जा सकता है.
अचानक हृदय मौत का वर्णन करने के लिए कभी-कभी "दिल का दौरा" वाक्यांश का
इस्तेमाल गलत तरीके से किया जाता है जो कि तीव्र रोधगलन के परिणामस्वरूप
हो सकता है या नहीं भी हो सकता है. दिल का दौरा इससे अलग होता है, लेकिन
पूर्णहृद्रोध का कारण हो सकता है जो कि दिल की धड़कन और असामान्य धड़कन
हृद्-अतालता को रोकता है. साथ ही यह हृद्पात से भी अलग होता है, जिसमें
दिल को पंप करने में असमर्थ होता है; गंभीर रोधगलन से हृद्पात हो सकता
है, लेकिन ऐसा होना जरूरी नहीं है.[कृपया उद्धरण जोड़ें]
2007 में एक आम सहमति के दस्तावेज़ ने रोधगलन को मुख्य रूप से पांच
प्रकारों में वर्गीकृत किया है:
प्रकार 1 - पट्टिका कटाव और / या विदारण, दरार, या विच्छेदन जैसे
प्राथमिक कोरोनरी घटना के कारण स्थानिक-अरक्तता से संबंधित सहज रोधगलन.
प्रकार 2 -ऑक्सीजन की बढ़ती मांग या आपूर्ति में कमी के कारण
स्थानिक-अरक्तता के लिए रोधगलन माध्यमिक होती है, जैसे कोरोनरी धमनी की
ऐंठन, कोरोनरी दिल का आवेश, रक्ताल्पता, एरहैथमियास, उच्च रक्तचाप, या
हाइपोटेंशन.
प्रकार 3 - पूर्णहृद्रोध सहित अचानक कार्डियक अप्रत्याशित मृत्यु, अक्सर
रोधगलन स्थानिक अरक्तता के विचारोत्तेजक लक्षण के साथ होता है, संभाव्यतः
नई एसटी ऊंचाई द्वारा होता है, या नए LBBB, या एक कोरोनरी धमनी में ताजा
थ्रोम्बस के सबूत एंजियोग्राफी द्वारा होता है और / या में शव परीक्षा के
साथ के साथ होता है, लेकिन मृत्यु से पहले रक्त नमूने को लिया जा सकता है
या रक्त में कार्डिक बायोमार्कर से पहले लिया जा सकता है.
प्रकार 4 - कोरोनरी एंजियोप्लास्टी या स्टेंट्स के साथ जुड़ा हुआ है:
प्रकार 4a - PCI के साथ रोधगलन जुड़ा हुआ
प्रकार 4b - स्टेंट घनास्त्रता के साथ रोधगलन जुड़ा हुआ चूंकि
एंजियोग्राफी या शव परीक्षा द्वारा प्रलेखित है.
प्रकार 5 - CABG के साथ रोधगलन जुड़ा हुआ

----------


## xman

चिन्ह और लक्षण[संपादित करें]
रोधगलन में दर्द क्षेत्रों का संभावित चित्र (गहरा लाल = सबसे आम
क्षेत्र, हल्का लाल = अन्य संभावित क्षेत्र, छाती का दृश्य).
पृष्ठ द्श्य.
रोधगलन (एमआई) में लक्षणों की शुरुआत आमतौर पर कई मिनटों तक धीरे-धीरे
होती है और शायद ही कभी अचानक होती है. तीव्र रोधगलन के लक्षणों में
सीने में दर्द होना सामान्य है और अक्सर पकड़न, दबाव, या निचोड़ की सनसनी
महसूस होती है. दिल पेशी के स्थानिक अरक्तता (रक्त की कमी और फिर ऑक्सीजन
की कमी) के कारण छाती में दर्द को एनजाइना पेक्टोरिस कहा जाता है. आमतौर
पर बांए बांह में सबसे अधिक दर्द होता है, लेकिन दर्द निचले जबड़े,
गर्दन, दांए बांह,[not in citation given] पीठ और अधिजठर, जहां यह दिल के
जलने का कार्य कर सकता है, में फैल सकता है. लेवाइन साइन, जिसमें रोगी को
उरफलक में मोड़न के द्वारा छाती में दर्द महसूस करता है, जिसे आम तौर पर
कार्डियक छाती दर्द का भावी सूचक माना जाता है, हालांकि एक संभावित
अवलोकन अध्ययन से पता चला कि इसका एक कमजोर सकारात्मक भावी सूचक मूल्य
था.
सांस की तकलीफ (डिस्पेनिया) तब होती है जब हृदय क्षति बांए वेंट्रिकल की
उत्पादन, को सीमित कर देता है, जिसके कारण बांए वेंट्रिकुलर असफलता और
फेफड़े शोफ होता है. अन्य लक्षणों में डायफोरेसिस (अत्यधिक रूप से
पसीना,)[1] कमजोरी, हल्की सिर दर्द, मिचली, उल्टी और घबराहट, शामिल हैं
ये लक्षण सहानुभूति तंत्रिका तंत्र से केटेकोलामाइन्स की भारी संभावना
द्वारा प्रेरित होता है[12] जो कि दर्द और हिमोडायनामिक असामान्ताएं के
प्रतिक्रिया स्वरूप होता है जो कि कार्डियक के कार्य न करने के
परिणामस्वरूप होता है. चेतना का घाटा (हृदयजनित सदमे के कारण अपर्याप्त
मस्तिष्क छिड़काव) और अचानक मौत (अक्सर वेंट्रिकुलर फिब्रिलेशन विकास की
वजह से) रोधगलन में पाए जा सकते हैं.[कृपया उद्धरण जोड़ें]
महिलाओं और वयस्क रोगियों समकक्षों के विचित्र रिपोर्ट उनमें पुरुष और
युवाओं की तुलना में अधिक लक्षण पाए जाते हैं.[13] पुरूषों की तुलना में
महिलाओं में लक्षण की रिपोर्ट अधिक होती है (औसत 2.6 बनाम पुरुषों के
लक्षण 1.8).[13] महिलाओं में एमआई का सबसे आम लक्षणों में से डिस्पनिया
(सांस की कमी), कमजोरी और थकान शामिल है. थकान, नींद गड़बड़ी और
डिस्पनिया को अक्सर होने वाले लक्षणों में पाया जाता है जो कि वास्तविक
चिकित्सकीय प्रकट इस्कीमिक घटना से पहले एक महीने के लंबे समय तक हो सकता
है. पुरूषों की तुलना में महिलाओं में सीने में दर्द से कोरोनरी इशेमिया
के होने की संभावना कम होती है.
रोधगलन का लगभग एक चौथाई शांत होते हैं, बिना किसी छाती दर्द या अन्य
लक्षणों के. ऐसे मामलों को बाद में इलेक्ट्रोकार्डिय  ग्राम से पता
लगाया जा सकता है, इसमें रक्त एंजाइम परीक्षण या संबंधित शिकायतों के
पूर्व इतिहास के बगैर शव परीक्षा का इस्तेमाल किया जाता है. वृद्ध लोगों,
मधुमेह मेलिटस के रोगियों में यह शांत लक्षण अधिक आम है और संभवतः
दिल प्रत्यारोपण के बाद, क्योंकि प्राप्तकर्ता की तंत्रिका प्रणाली दाता
दिल में पूर्ण रूप से शक्ति उत्पन्न करने में असक्षम होता है.[मधुमेह
रोगियों में, शुरूआती दर्द में अंतर, ऑटोनोमिक न्यूरोपथी और मनोवैज्ञानिक
कारकों में लक्षणों की कमी के लिए संभावित स्पष्टीकरण के रूप में उद्धृत
किया गया है.
दिल में रक्तप्रवाह अचानक रुकावट के साथ संगत लक्षण के किसी भी समूह को
तीव्र सिंड्रोम कोरोनरी कहा जाता है.
विभेदक निदान में छाती दर्द के अन्य आपत्तिजनक कारण शामिल है जैसे
फुफ्फुसीय अन्त: शल्यता, महाधमनी विच्छेदन, पेरीकार्डियल बहाव के कारण
हृदय टेम्पोनेड, तनाव वातिलवक्ष और एसोफेडिएल टूटन. अन्य गैर आपत्तिजनक
भिन्नता में गैस्ट्रोएसोफोजिए   भाटा और टिएट्जे सिंड्रोम शामिल हैं.

----------


## xman

कारण[संपादित करें]
तीव्र प्रयोग के साथ जुड़ने में दिल का दौरा का दर उच्च होता है, यह
मानसिक तनाव या शारीरिक परिश्रम होता है, खासकर व्यक्ति के सामान्य
परिश्रम की तुलना में यदि परिश्रम तीव्र हो तो.[20] मात्रात्मक, अत्यधिक
परिश्रम की अवधि और अंततः स्वास्थ्य लाभ लगभग 6 गुना उच्च दर के रोधगलन
के साथ (फ्रेम समय के साथ अन्य की तुलना में अधिक आराम) शारीरिक रूप से
फिट लोगों के साथ जुड़ जाता है.[20] शारीरिक रूप से ग्रस्त लोगों के लिए
दर अंतर 35 गुना अधिक होता है.[20] इस घटना के लिए वृद्धि हुई एक तंत्र
धमनी नाड़ी दबाव खींच को देखा गया है और प्रत्येक दिल की धड़कन के साथ
धमनियों का विश्राम जिसे इंट्रावैस्कुलर अल्ट्रासाउंड के साथ देखा जाता
है, अथेरोमा और पट्टिका टूटन की संभावना पर "कतरनी तनाव" की यांत्रिक
वृद्धि होती है.[20]
निमोनिया जैसे तीव्र गंभीर संक्रमण रोधगलन को बढ़ा सकते हैं.
चेलेमीडोफिला निमोनिया संक्रमण और अथेरोस्लेरोसिस के बीच एक अधिक
विवादास्पद कड़ी है.[21] जबकि इसे इंट्रासेलुलर जीव अथेरोस्लेरोसिस सजीले
टुकड़े में प्रदर्शन किया गया है, सबूत अनिर्णायक है चूंकि इसे कारण कारक
के रूप में माना जा सकता है.[21] एंटीबायोटिक दवाओं के साथ रोगियों में
उपचार के दौरान पाया गया है कि अथेरोस्लेरोसिस दिल के दौरो या अन्य
कोरोनरी संवहनी हमलों के जोखिम को कम नहीं करता है.[22]
सुबह के समय में दिल के दौरे के मामलों में वृद्धि हुई है, विशेष रूप से
लगभग 9 बजे.[23][24][25] कुछ जांचकर्ताओं ने ध्यान दिया है कि सर्काइडियन
माप के अनुसार प्लेटलेट्स को और अधिक बढ़ाने की क्षमता है, हालांकि
उन्हें करणीय साबित नहीं किया गया है.[26]
जोखिम कारक[संपादित करें]
अथेरोस्लेरोसिस के लिए जोखिम कारक रोधगलन के लिए आम कारक हैं:[कृपया उद्धरण जोड़ें]
मधुमेह (इंसुलिन प्रतिरोध के साथ या बिना) - स्थानिक अरक्तता संबंधी हृदय
रोग के लिए सबसे महत्वपूर्ण जोखिम कारक (IHD).
तम्बाकू धूम्रपान
हाइपरकोलेस्टेरोल  मिया (अधिक संगत हाइपरलिपोप्रोटेन  मिया विशेष रूप से
उच्च कम घनत्व लेपोप्रोटीन और कम उच्च घनत्व लेपोप्रोटीन)
न्यून एचडीएल
उच्च ट्राइग्लिसराइड्स
उच्च रक्त-चाप
स्थानिक अरक्तता हृदय रोग के परिवारिक इतिहास (IHD)
मोटापा[27] (पारिभाषित बॉडी मास इंडेक्स के 30 kg/m² से अधिक या या
वैकल्पिक रूप से या कमर परिधि द्वारा या हिप अनुपात परिधि).
उम्र: 45 वर्ष की उम्र में पुरुष स्वतंत्र रूप से जोखिम कारक को अधिग्रहण
करते हैं, जबकि महिला 55 वर्ष में स्वतंत्र रूप से जोखिम कारक को
अधिग्रहित करती है, इसके अलावा अन्य व्यक्ति स्वतंत्र जोखिम कारक को
हासिल करते है यदि उनके पास प्रथम डिग्री पुरुष रिश्तेदार (भाई, पिता)
होते हैं जो 55 की उम्र से पहले कोरोनरी वैस्कुलर से पीड़ित होते हैं. एक
अन्य स्वतंत्र जोखिम कारक को अधिग्रहित किया जाता है अगर उनके पास प्रथम
डिग्री महिला रिश्तेदार (मां, बहन) होती हैं जो 65 या छोटी उम्र में एक
कोरोनरी संवहनी घटना का सामना करना पड़ा हो.
हाइपरहोमोसिस्टेन  िया (उच्च होमोसिस्टेन, एक जहरीले रक्त एमिनो एसिड जो
कि विटामिन बी2, बी6, बी12 के सेवन करने और फोलिक एसिड अपर्याप्त हो)
तनाव (उच्च तनाव सूचकांक के साथ व्यवसाय को अथेरोस्लेरोसिस के लिए
संवेदनशीलता होने के लिए जाना जाता है)
शराब अध्ययनों से पता चलता है कि लम्बे समय से शराब की उच्च मात्रा दिल
के दौरे के जोखिम को बढ़ा सकता है.
महिलाओं की तुलना में पुरुषों में इसका खतरे ज्यादा होता है.
इन जोखिम कारकों में से कई परिवर्तनीय है, इसीलिए कई दिल के दौरे को एक
स्वस्थ जीवन शैली बनाए रखने के द्वारा रोका जा सकता है. उदाहरण के लिए,
शारीरिक गतिविधि, न्यून जोखिम प्रोफ़ाइल के साथ जुड़ा है. गैर
परिवर्तनीय जोखिम कारकों में आयु, लिंग और परिवार में समय से पहले दिल के
दौरे होने वाले इतिहास (60 की उम्र से पहले), जिसे आनुवंशिक प्रवृति के
रूप में परिलक्षित किया जाता है, शामिल हैं.
सामाजिक आर्थिक कारक जैसे कम शिक्षा और कम आय (विशेष कर महिलाओं में) और
अविवाहित सहवास एमआई की जोखिम के लिए योगदान दे सकता है.[29] महामारी
विज्ञान के अध्ययन के परिणामों को समझने के लिए यह नोट करना महत्वपूर्ण
है कि कई एमआई के साथ जुड़े कई कारकों अन्य कारकों के माध्यम से इसके
जोखिम को बढ़ाते हैं. उदाहरण के लिए, शिक्षा का प्रभाव इसके आय और
वैवाहिक स्थिति पर आंशिक रूप के आधारित होती है.
वे महिलाएं जो की संयुक्त मौखिक गर्भनिरोधक गोली का उपयोग करती हैं,
उनमें रोधगलन का जोखिम बढ़ जाता है, विशेष कर जिनमें अन्य जोखिम कारक
वर्तमान होते हैं जैसे धूम्रपान.
सूजन को अथेरोस्लेरोटिक पट्टिका गठन प्रक्रिया में महत्वपूर्ण कदम के रूप
ज्ञात किया जाता है.  सी-प्रतिक्रियाशील प्रोटीन (CRP) एक संवेदनशील
होता है लेकिन सूजन के लिए गैर विशिष्ट मार्कर होता है. उच्च सीआरपी रक्त
स्तर, विशेष रूप से संवेदनशील परीक्षा के साथ मापा गया, एमआई के जोखिम को
पहचान सकता है, साथ ही साथ दौरे और मधुमेह के विकास के जोखिम की
भविष्यवाणी कर सकते हैं. इसके अलावा, एमआई के लिए कुछ दवाएं CRP
स्तरों कम करते हैं. सामान्य आबादी एक साधन के रूप में स्क्रीनिंग
सीआरपी जांच संवेदनशीलता उच्च उपयोग के विरुद्ध सलाह दी है, लेकिन यह
विवेक चिकित्सक पर इस्तेमाल किया जा सकता है वैकल्पिक रूप से, रोगियों
में रोग जो धमनी कोरोनरी पहले से ही मौजूद अन्य जोखिम वाले कारकों के साथ
या जाना जाता है. चाहे सीआरपी नाटकों की प्रत्यक्ष भूमिका में
अथेरोस्लेरोसिस एक अनिश्चित बनी हुई हो.

----------


## xman

कालावधि रोग में सूजन होने से हो सकता है वह कोरोनरी हृदय रोग से जुड़
सकता है और क्योंकि पिरियडोनटिटिस आम बात है, यह सार्वजनिक स्वास्थ्य
होने के लिए महान हो सकता था.  सीरम विज्ञानी विषयों के अध्ययन में
एंटीबॉडी स्तर के विरूद्ध ठेठ पिरियडोनटिटिस के कारण होने वाले
बैक्टीरिया में पाया गया, वैसे एंटीबॉडी कोरोनरी हृदय रोग के साथ अधिक
मौजूद होते है.एरिओदोन्तितिस साइटोकिन्स आदत है और, फाइब्रिनोजेन
सीआरपी को रक्त वृद्धि के स्तर के,  इस प्रकार, पेरिओदोन्तितिस कारकों
के माध्यम से अन्य जोखिम जोखिम पर एमआई प्रभाव हो सकता है इसकी
मध्यस्थता. पूर्वनैदानिक शोध बताते हैं कि पिरियडोनटल बैक्टीरिया
प्लेटलेट्स के एकत्रीकरण को बढ़ावा कर सकते हैं और फोम सेल के गठन को और
बढ़ावा देते हैं.विशिष्ट पिरियडोनटल बैक्टीरिया की एक भूमिका के
लिए सुझाव दिया गया है लेकिन इसे स्थापित किया गया.तीव्र रोधगलन
दौरे को इन्फ्लूएंजा ट्रिगर कर सकता, इसके प्रमाण उपलब्ध हैं.
कैल्शियम जमा गठन अथेरोस्लेरोटिक पट्टिका का एक और हिस्सा है. कोरोनरी
धमनियों में कैल्शियम जमा सीटी स्कैन के साथ पता लगाया जा सकता. कई
अध्ययनों से पता चला है कि कोरोनरी कैल्शियम कारकों के जोखिम शास्त्रीय
से परे जानकारी प्रदान कर सकते हैं.

----------

